# For The Love Of Conch!



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy New Week, You Very Fabulous Smoked Cookies!

I eat A LOT of CONCH.

And I love it!

(Today's lunch therefore is at the end of this thread posting).

Usually I order a huge palette of conch, that comes in from Honduras, and has the lovely LARGE CONCH meat which is removed from shells like this one...













DSCF3800.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






My favorite way to eat that is to eat it raw, having made "ceviche" with the chopped meat and some garlic, cilantro, tomatoes, and so it goes...(paired with black rice).













DSCF1616.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1620.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1655.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1706.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF2016.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






But I also will freeze a couple breasts of it, and then pan sear it or smoke it for just seconds on another day, and have that over hot amaranth or in pasta or black rice, or with a batch of freshly made Babaganoush or whatever it be...













DSCF1424.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1439.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1634.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1668.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1687.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1989.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1644.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1646.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1689.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1712.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1716.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1830.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1875.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1926.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF1930.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






Today however, I just got the locally available tiny conch shells, which don't yield as much meat but still serve as tasty, musky, and sexy food nonetheless!

So today, I SMOKED these guys, and they were superb!

Here's what I did...













DSCF3784.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






I rinsed off the main dirt from the shells...













DSCF3785.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






And put those shells directly on the smoker, (my gas mini) for 15 minutes at about 410 degrees, and with hickory chips...













DSCF3786.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






then the entire snail loosens enough to be forked out pretty easily...













DSCF3787.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






I clean those up, and rinse off any extra dirt, chop off the tough black covering which isn't tasty...













DSCF3788.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






And I'm left with the delicious parts to chop up...













DSCF3789.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3790.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3791.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3792.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3793.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






I tossed the chunks with tomato, a nuked red garnet yam (chopped), fresh chopped cilantro, and raw chopped elephant garlic...













DSCF3796.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






 And I sprinkled cayenne all over, and olive oil too...(steamed haricot vert added onto the plate and paired with a French Chardonnay)...













DSCF3797.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3798.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3799.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






And it was WON-DER-FUL!!! A lovely, healthful, and delicious lunch indeed!













DSCF3794.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013


















DSCF3795.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 23, 2013






Usually, I'll put those tiny shells in the dishwasher afterward, and save in vases (as shown here from some meals back), but today's got pretty smoky and black and so I let them go.

In any event, DELICIOUS stuff!

Happy new and magnificent week!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 23, 2013)

You are the food master!!! Im always so amazed with the food you make.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh Mike, thank you tons! Coming from YOUR artistic plate and palate, I'm very honored to hear such. Indeed.

I'm one simple Cookie, as far as my "arranging" with minimal ingredients and not really 'cooking' involved per se either. BUT, I do adore my mollusks...

And so if I may even be the "mollusk master" I'd be humbled, delighted, and thrilled!

Meanwhile, happy new week! This was righteously delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2013)

And to think, when I was in lower Baja, I walked past all those "snails" on the beach not knowing what they were....   Stupid, stupid Dave.....


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

WOW Dave, would I have stuffed everything in my beach bag that I could possibly fit - then going back to the car for more bags even!!! I'd stock my freezer!!! Smiles. The "mad mollusk woman" would have made papers! Too funny...

Yes, if tomorrow were my birthday, (and it's not, as that's in April), but if it were; I could be perfectly happy, just eating raw conch ceviche, (diced up with great garlic and cayenne and such) and drinking wine....

And so it costs so little, to get a good shell somewhere, right off the beach!!!

Your Baja trip(s) must have been sensational!!!!!

Such delicious stuff!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leah, you are definitely the Queen of Conch. Some great looking preparations of one of my favorites.

I've spent a lot of time sailing throughout the Out Islands of the Bahamas, and further South to the Turks & Caicos and the Caribbean eating nothing but conch for days on end. Plain, ceviche, soups, salads, stews, fritters, chowders, grilled cracked, scorched, you name it. Either on the boat with ones we caught, or in bars and restaurants on land. It's considered the national food in that area with little tweaks on the  same dish from island to island. A couple times I went to the annual 3 day conch festival  at the Three Queens Bar on Provo in the T&Cs. It's a raucous party paying homage to the conch, and serving it in every manner imaginable.

Unfortunately, when not in that area, the conch that's available to me sucks, so I just avoid it. About the best I can do is grab what I can find of the fresh conch when I'm in the Florida Keys, or get pretty decent tinned scungilli that's harvested in nearby waters off the Southern US Atlantic coast.

Very nice presentation, indeed.


----------



## moikel (Dec 23, 2013)

I love it,not available here so completely new. Big buggers aren't they? 
So they taste like what exactly? I suppose abalone is the closest thing we have,not eaten raw much & very expensive . 
Do people stir fry them ? Wok seared with garlic,ginger,chilli, sort of thing.
Out fish market will trade 36 hours straight ending 5 pm Xmas eve , 100,000 people will attend in person . You want to buy seafood at 1 am ,step this way.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Well thank you very much Dls1!

An entire Conch festival would be enchanting, although your personal travels, and the rotation and versions you savored, sounded so authentically fabulous and in tandem with tropical backdrops and interesting experiences and so forth. Terrific to hear of!

And Mick, yes, some abalone taste, and some "scallop meets halibut cheek & calamari" in a tiny hint or taste or essence too, although these are tough and dry if overcooked, and so either raw or seared only for seconds is really best.

The smoked little ones today were good once chopped and mixed with oil, cayenne, and such.

My favorite way is still a simple ceviche. But I love conch, and will eat it any way - except with mayonnaise - which is my one hate in life.

In any event, thank you both! It's so fun to share, and I most certainly learn so much and enjoy the stories, food, libation, and all that is brought to the table via this site and from everyone!

Happy brand new and beautiful week!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## goinforbroke (Dec 23, 2013)

stunning presentation skills.  You should head down to the Conch Republic


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Why thank you GoinForBroke!

I love conch, and love cobia fish (my two favorite foods perhaps, out of everything, despite me loving so many) and apparently there are some areas that have plentiful supplies of both, and so your idea actually has me thinking some, or at hungry moments!!! Smiles.

In any event, thank you tons! Happy new and delicious week!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Dec 23, 2013)

That looks wonderful. I have only had conch chowder. We never see it in the stores up here. I guess I better head south.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you Disco! Yes, it's lovely stuff! When seared less than one minute (literally) or used raw in ceviche, it's buttery soft - like a raw scallop - and WON-DER-FUL!!!

Merry Christmas Eve!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa (Dec 24, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Leah, you are definitely the Queen of Conch. Some great looking preparations of one of my favorites.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time sailing throughout the Out Islands of the Bahamas, and further South to the Turks & Caicos and the Caribbean eating nothing but conch for days on end. Plain, ceviche, soups, salads, stews, fritters, chowders, grilled cracked, scorched, you name it. Either on the boat with ones we caught, or in bars and restaurants on land. It's considered the national food in that area with little tweaks on the  same dish from island to island. A couple times I went to the annual 3 day conch festival  at the Three Queens Bar on Provo in the T&Cs. It's a raucous party paying homage to the conch, and serving it in every manner imaginable.
> 
> ...


When did they lift the ban on taking queen conch in Florida? The only conch I'm aware of being available is frozen and imported. No conch from the Conch Republic. The ban was established in '75 and is still in place.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Well all I know is that both my beloved CONCH and my very favorite food on earth, COBIA, are apparently available in fabulous abundance in Key West. And so, when it comes to 'republics' I am not against considering it. That I love winter, makes that a bit odd...But I will look into it, considering that I am moving in 2014 and am determined to get the location correct.

Meanwhile, Merry Christmas to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Great looking plates !! I have never tried conch, but would love to give it a try..... Seeing your pictures just reinforces my desire to try it........ Thanks for the post......... ShoneyBoy


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you so much Shoneyboy!!! I love conch! And so long as it isn't overcooked, it's really delicious!!! Merry Christmas to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Disco! Yes, it's lovely stuff! When seared less than one minute (literally) or used raw in ceviche, it's buttery soft - like a raw scallop - and WON-DER-FUL!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Ceviche! Oh, do I love scallop and shrimp ceviche. Sadly, the missus calls it bait. However, when I do make it for company, there is more for me!

If conch makes great ceviche, I definitely need to find some.

Disco


----------



## dls1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dogboa said:


> When did they lift the ban on taking queen conch in Florida? The only conch I'm aware of being available is frozen and imported. No conch from the Conch Republic. The ban was established in '75 and is still in place.


Dogboa, You're correct that the ban has not been lifted, and I should have made myself clearer. The ban in '75 was commercial, and a recreational ban came in '86. The fresh conch I've had in the Keys, and it hasn't been a lot, was not taken offshore, or purchased at a sea food store. It's been a serendipitous by catch when fishing, diving, or snorkeling around reefs and such in shallow territorial waters beyond the US boundary line, which is 12 NM. It's always been harvested, and for the most part consumed, before we even get back to the dock.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Disco! Yes, the ceviche is best! (In my humble "mad-conch" induced opinion). Smiles.

And as for Dogboa and Dls1; I love this site!

One morning I woke up and saw that folk were arguing about some Polish sausage recipe and the curing temp or something of that sort!

Sometimes I see the debate going about export of various foods...

To even think that 'conch bans' could become discussion is just plain HAPPY!!! It IS!!!

Yes "of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world," it is delightful, that we on this site are so food passionate, that these are the worst discussions???? Fantastic!

Life is short. And if the quandary is about where conch is available, I think we all should feel mighty lucky!!! Smiles.

Nonetheless, it is indeed interesting stuff, and I am thrilled therefore to learn of it.

I have another video coming by the way, tomorrow, late in the day, from zany "Leah Land" which shall officially cap off my "video blog" series for this "Mermaid" series anyway. So come back here then and enjoy!

Meanwhile, continue to discuss the regulations of conch or anything else, as it is fascinating and I'm just so grateful to learn!!!

And Merry Christmas!!! What is everyone eating, and drinking today? I'd love to know!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa (Dec 24, 2013)

Its all good, it just hit me that I might have missed the removal of the ban. The gov keeps hitting us with more and more restriction. Lobster has gone from no limits to 6 per person per day. It is necessary to maintain a viable fishery. Anyhoo, if you folks get down to the Keys and are looking to try an excellent fish, hogfish is a sure bet. I see it has become available commercially.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

OK so now I am totally deprived, or feel that way, as I have ne ver had "hogfish!" That sounds delicious! I must try it! Thank you for this!!! You see? The power of suggestion! I'll see if my fishmonger can get some sent up, or else, I just may, have to move to Key West!!

I love learning!!! That is so fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is to Hogfish!!! Thank you, thank you!!! My next quest!!!!

And Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dogboa said:


> Its all good, it just hit me that I might have missed the removal of the ban. The gov keeps hitting us with more and more restriction. Lobster has gone from no limits to 6 per person per day. It is necessary to maintain a viable fishery. Anyhoo, if you folks get down to the Keys and are looking to try an excellent fish, hogfish is a sure bet. I see it has become available commercially.


No, the ban hasn't changed. In fact, there's current pressure to ban the importation of conch to the US from all sources.

http://www.tribune242.com/news/2013/oct/25/catastrophe-if-33m-conch-exports-banned/

Hogfish is wonderful, though I've never seen it outside of the Keys. I've personally never prepared it myself, but I've had it many times at the Hogfish Bar & Grill on Stock Island by Key West. I can't remember which, but it also shows up occasionally as a menu special at either B. O.'s Fish Wagon or Blue Heaven.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 24, 2013)

Howdy, Leah!

Your conch dishes look wonderful!  I've never eaten it.  Your "local" stuff is what we used to call 'whelks.'  I have harvested many whilst raking clams on the sounds of NC.  I was never able to make the meat much more than a tough and strong tasting meat that was not worth the effort.  I'm sure our ignorance of proper preparation technique was the problem.  We used to boil them then place a fish hook behind the operculum (foot) and hang them until the meat came out.

Yours look delicious.  Thank you for sharing .


----------



## dls1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> OK so now I am totally deprived, or feel that way, as I have ne ver had "hogfish!" That sounds delicious! I must try it! Thank you for this!!! You see? The power of suggestion! I'll see if my fishmonger can get some sent up, or else, I just may, have to move to Key West!!
> 
> *Here's an online source for Hogfish > http://keysfisheries.com/restaurant/*
> 
> ...


----------



## dogboa (Dec 24, 2013)

dls1 said:


> No, the ban hasn't changed. In fact, there's current pressure to ban the importation of conch to the US from all sources.
> 
> http://www.tribune242.com/news/2013/oct/25/catastrophe-if-33m-conch-exports-banned/
> 
> Hogfish is wonderful, though I've never seen it outside of the Keys. I've personally never prepared it myself, but I've had it many times at the Hogfish Bar & Grill on Stock Island by Key West. I can't remember which, but it also shows up occasionally as a menu special at either B. O.'s Fish Wagon or Blue Heaven.


Hogfish extend all the way from the Caribbean up into the Carolinas on the Atlantic coast. So does _Panulirus_ argus, the Caribbean spiny lobster. Both will be few and far between, but they are usually huge! You can find 5 species of lobster in Florida. Spanish lobster which have the same body shape as the Caribbean just smaller, slipper lobster which look like a spiny version of a giant roach, shovel nose lobster which look like a smooth version of a roach and I have forgotten the name of the other shovel nose type. By far the best tasting are the shovel nose. Super sweet meat.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dogboa said:


> Hogfish extend all the way from the Caribbean up into the Carolinas on the Atlantic coast. So does _Panulirus_ argus, the Caribbean spiny lobster. Both will be few and far between, but they are usually huge! You can find 5 species of lobster in Florida. Spanish lobster which have the same body shape as the Caribbean just smaller, slipper lobster which look like a spiny version of a giant roach, shovel nose lobster which look like a smooth version of a roach and I have forgotten the name of the other shovel nose type. By far the best tasting are the shovel nose. Super sweet meat.


I didn't realize hogfish were found that far North. I've only encountered them in the Keys.

I'm pretty familiar with the Caribbean spiny and slipper lobsters, but don't much about the shovel nose variety. If I've ever had them, it's been so long ago that I've forgotten about it. Also, I think I read somewhere that the shovel nose are more commonly found further North in the Panhandle.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Well thank you all indeed!!

And for the link that provides hogfish (Dls1) and the lovely mention of spiny lobsters (Dogboa) and also the "whelks" (Rabbithutch)!

It's just sensational to read of it all and now I'm salivating like some Pavlovian Pup, and excited to try something new!

Meanwhile, such fantastic fodder and food/mood discussion! I only wish we were sitting around a table of fantastic fish, and spectacular libation, and chatting about it all in person!

For now however, such fabulous threads!!! Thank you for such! It's pretty wonderful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## stircrazy (Dec 24, 2013)

some nice looking plates but I wouldn't eat any of them, don't like raw conch.  when I was in the Bahamas I did fall in love with grilled conch and conch stew though, they would remove the conch from the shell and cross hatch it season it and plop it on the grill, was still very very good, and the stew was to die for.

Steve


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2013)

stircrazy said:


> some nice looking plates but I wouldn't eat any of them, don't like raw conch.  when I was in the Bahamas I did fall in love with grilled conch and conch stew though, they would remove the conch from the shell and cross hatch it season it and plop it on the grill, was still very very good, and the stew was to die for.
> 
> Steve


Sorry to interrupt on Leah's thread but if you do it ceviche style it isn't really raw, it is cooked by the acids. Trust me, give it a try!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Steve! Your grilled conch tastes must have been terrific too!

And Disco is correct, as the ceviche has the fabulous raw, cold taste but is "softened" due to acidic seasoning.

Here's a super simple "at home" version of my conch ceviche, that I like to make for guests, and it is so easy and yet WON-DER-FUL...













DSCF1616.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF1620.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013


















DSCF1655.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2013






1. Chop up raw conch meat, tomatoes, garlic, and fresh cilantro.

2. Throw that into a glass casserole dish and squeeze two fresh limes like crazy, over it all, sprinkle cayenne pepper over it, sprinkle great sea salt over it, and drizzle fabulous olive oil over it.

3. Toss it all up really well - thoroughly coating it all terrifically - and wrap that up in your fridge for 4 hours.

Take out, and scoop into dishes or martini glasses or cleaned out "shells" themselves, as serving dishes etc.; and without re-seasoning or retouching a single thing, you'll be astounded at how delicious this "simple" version is!!!! I love it!!!

It's great with some sliced avocado alongside, and it's lovely with black rice...

And if you're looking for some other cooked conch ideas, here's a video from some while back. Enjoy!



OK, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dogboa (Dec 26, 2013)

dls1 said:


> I didn't realize hogfish were found that far North. I've only encountered them in the Keys.
> 
> I'm pretty familiar with the Caribbean spiny and slipper lobsters, but don't much about the shovel nose variety. If I've ever had them, it's been so long ago that I've forgotten about it. Also, I think I read somewhere that the shovel nose are more commonly found further North in the Panhandle.


Most follks don't know because they are only taken by spearfishing.


----------



## dcarch (Jan 3, 2014)

Delicious! *Scungilli, my favorite food. *

*Amazing recipes, and beautiful presentations.*

Besides satisfying my gastronomic fantasies, I saved the shells to make into interesting home items.

dcarch

A Conch Sconce













conchlight4_zps84888b53.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jan 3, 2014






A gravy boat













conch5_zpsa8fd1fd1.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jan 3, 2014






A candle













conchcandle_zpsf2717ffc.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jan 3, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Dcarch; these are magnificent! That's so artistic and creative and amazing!!! Thank you tons! And for sharing your ART!

Terrific! Just absolutely outstanding!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Jan 7, 2014)

You must be a food artist as your plating always makes my mouth water.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2014)

Yo Dcarch,
That sconce is so cool looking. And the gravy boat looks so natural, like that's how it was meant to be used. Excellent work.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear55! I'm not any food artist, but am indeed a food EATER! Smiles. Many many thanks!

And agreed Humdinger, those conch pieces from Dcarch are just terrific!!! Amazing stuff!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Leah

Never eaten conch, but love abalone.  After this presentation, I WILL be looking for conch.  Thanks for a great show

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks very much Gary!!! My next video series starts in April; and I am showcasing some fun and unique tasty treats!!! Meanwhile, I'm glad that you enjoyed this indeed!!! Delicious stuff!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

